
Python 3.6 Released - miiiiiike
https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-360/
======
rurban
Anybody else finds it ironic that Python and Ruby are doing their major
releases on Christmas, but Perl who started all this "ready next christmas,
but we won't tell you which" meme, doesn't? They did their big one last year,
but only once.

Kudos to Python and Ruby for nice major updates.

[duplicate to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13244337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13244337)]

